# USS Columbia



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

This is a small project inspired by a model by one of my favorite artists. This is a low pressure build based on an idea I'd been kicking around for quite some time.

The design is a pretty standard Starfleet scout, but I've included a sensor mast which (when done) should feel a bit like the sensor pod on the tail fin of the space shuttle Columbia.

Here are the parts I've gotten together so far (with foam core board stand-ins for the dorsal and sensor mast)...








This is meant mainly as a fun build that should move along pretty quickly. And unlike my 33 inch Enterprise replica, this should show some nice progress (I've made a lot of progress on the Enterprise, but not much that is visually interesting at this point).

Anyways, nothing is glued together yet, everything is basically set (or taped) in place. Mostly I wanted to see how the mast idea would work and play with some ideas before starting in on the construction of the actual part.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Be interested to see what you come up with. Is the sensor mast going to be the same shape as OV-102's tail?


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Not exactly the same, mostly reminiscent of some of the unique features. The sensor pod will be larger proportionally, but I'd like it to have a similar feel to the pod that was retrofitted onto OV-102.

From far away that pod didn't look like much on the orbiter, but close up it was actually quite interesting looking...








I figured it was an interesting way to pay homage to the ship's name sake. But I'm still trying to make sure that the design integrates into the overall esthetic of the ship.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aw shucks! (or should I saw ph-Shaw!) 

But remember, the design is Franz Joseph's, and the spinal hangar is inspired by Warped 9's photoshop, which was inspired by Masao Okazaki's drawings...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You are too modest JP.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Credit where due!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice! It'll be a nice, subtle addition instead of the usual AWAKS style pod.

Of course now I'm going to have to add that sensor pod when I build a 1/72 Shuttle (with the AMP multilayer window glazing and using all of the photos I took this Spring of Discovery and Atlantis for super-detailing references).


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> You are too modest JP.


Yeah... what he said! :thumbsup:




Paulbo said:


> Of course now I'm going to have to add that sensor pod when I build a 1/72 Shuttle (with the AMP multilayer window glazing and using all of the photos I took this Spring of Discovery and Atlantis for super-detailing references).


I've seen someone try it on the 1/144 scale model, but at that scale it was little more than a small bump. It should look really cool at 1/72!


So while the pod was inspired by the space shuttle, the mast itself was inspired by one of the early Voyager concept designs. I liked the idea, but being a TOS era ship it won't be as busy as the Sternbach version.

I got together a few more parts and worked a bit on the fit of the primary hull pieces. Because the top piece isn't perfectly even on the inner surface, it is easier to use a series of spacers to close the gap between the upper and lower pieces. Oddly, it wasn't nearly as uneven as I was expecting it to be.

I also need to build an internal structure to support the nacelle (which is bending a bit with the large hole for the channel being wide open). I'm still working out how to build that structure as it will support both the nacelle, the primary hull and dorsal and the display mounting point.

Anyways, more pics...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A great idea!
I also like how it reflects the gold part of the Starfleet pennant on the TOS-E's secondary hull...


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> I also like how it reflects the gold part of the Starfleet pennant on the TOS-E's secondary hull...


Wow, I hadn't noticed that... cool!



I realized that I hadn't said any of this explicitly assuming that most of you guys already know, but for those that don't here are a few extra details...

This is a scratch built model... so no kits or third party parts were harmed in the building of this. A lot of the parts are from molds from my one-sixth studio scale Enterprise, so if you are curious how the masters were made, that is the place to look. The final scale is 1/500, the same scale as my Phase II Enterprise, which I think is a nice scale for these models (the _Goldilocks_ zone for me size wise).

And yeah, it is low pressure for me because I'm not attempting to exactly replicate something that already exists... so I can have some fun with it. With some of my other models I end up double or triple checking every little thing before I actually do something... and then cross check again afterward to see if I screwed up. This shouldn't be an issue with this build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know the reactor loop would be in the way, but it would be cool to put another fin under the nacelle, continuing the lines of the neck. It would complete the arrowhead look and mimic that Voyager concept more. I guess you'd need to rotate the nacelle 90° to do that.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Actually, I'd been playing with that idea... and mirroring the inboard channel features on both sides of the nacelle. Basically, looking like the NX-01 nacelles in that way. One could argue that the additional features are there to deal with the extra burden of being the only nacelle.

Besides it looking cool... it would be a good excuse to make up masters of the inboard and outboard nacelles like I did for the 33 inch Enterprise.

I think I have more than enough silicon rubber to make molds, so it wouldn't cost anything more (other than time). And it would be one less thing I'd have to scratch build each time I want to make one of these models.

Hmmm... I think you just talked me into this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice Shaw :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!


Okay, so this is a sketch of the approximate configuration of the Columbia that I'm aiming for...


_Click to enlarge_​
Even missing a bunch of the details, I think it gives a good feel for how it'll look in the end.

I glued the top and bottom halves of the primary hull together and started in on sanding out the seam. I haven't done any puttying yet, just hit it with a quick primer coat to see where I'm at.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

This is another configuration test, again with some foamcore board stand-ins for parts I haven't started yet...








This is pretty much how I envisioned it and even in this rough state I like the overall feel. I'll most likely start in on the dorsal next (as I've done a bunch of those in the past) and I'm pretty close to attaching the bridge/B/C deck structure.

I've also been playing around with the decal graphics a bit. Mostly trying to get a "6" and a "2" that I'm happy with.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Shaw said:


> From far away that pod didn't look like much on the orbiter, but close up it was actually quite interesting looking...


Sweet. I'd never seen up-close pics of that pod before.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, I really like the tile pattern on the front... but I don't think I can reproduce it at this scale.



I've decided to forgo the nacelle channels. I realized that this is the same detail that I was getting hung up on with the Enterprise, and I was running into the same issue here... which is exactly the type of thing I wanted to avoid with the build (which is supposed to be a fun, low pressure project).

Here are a few more shots with the start of the dorsal and lower sensor mast. That is a spare nacelle body I am using to get a feel for how everything will be arranged in the end.








I'm about to make the molds for parts for the sensor pods. Once I have those in hand, I'll trim down the ends of the sensor masts to join them.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting take on the Classic Salidin Class you have created.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton guys!


I made a little more progress, mostly on the upper sensor mast...








Even without the sensor pods in place, I think it is starting to come together. The upper and lower sensor masts are about half the thickness of the dorsal.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Love the design! :thumbsup: Looks very scoutish! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!


A bit more work done...

I spent some more time puttying/sanding the primary hull rim, sharpening up the upper edge and evening out some spots I noticed after my last close inspection of the surface.

I also put more time into the nacelle, adding the rear box features to the body and started in on sculpting the forward box features (they are just taped in place in the images below). I also cut the holes in the body for the dorsal/lower sensor mast to go through (I made that part as a single piece to make sure they aligned nicely).

Here are some closer views of the areas I was working on...








One of the other reasons for doing this build (besides the fun of it) is to get a chance to put some of these parts into action and see how they look while I still have the chance to make alteration on my Enterprise study model (based on the 11 foot filming model _as a model_). And it is nice to take a fresh look at these parts after putting the project on hold about a year ago.

I need to still make the molds for the sensor pods, but I've been putting it off because it tends to be a messy process.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I put some more work in on the dorsal and the nacelle, and I'll most likely spend most of this weekend building the sensor pods. Here are a few more test assembly shots along with a mockup of how the insignia might look on a uniform (just for the fun of it).


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Not a lot to show, but I thought you guys might like to see the Columbia next to the Enterprise. The Columbia is using the alignment box that was made for my Phase II Enterprise (because they are the same scale) rather than building a new one for it.


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great work as always Mr. Shaw!:thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!

I started in on adding the grills to the dorsal. And I wanted to test the graphics for my decals to get a feel for how they would look on the model (so I can make alterations before I print the final decal graphics on the decal sheet).


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel the the red stripe and number on the upper dorsal to be a bit redundant, since it's already on the nacelle. A different decal needs to go there...what, I don't know--perhaps something unique to this particular design.

Eagerly waiting to see its completion!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

After playing with a number of ideas and suggestions, I'm actually leaning toward a _less is more_ approach. *AdmiralBuck* suggested the simple number/name on the masts (which I liked as it feels very naval), so I'll most likely limit the additional hull markings to just those.

Here is a quick sketch of what I'm planning on currently...


_Click to enlarge_​
Did a bit more work on bringing aspects of the dorsal, nacelle and lower mast together. I've also made some pretty good progress on adding the lower sensor pod.








I've also started in on the upper sensor pod, I just didn't take any shots of it.

The sensor pods are going to be a bit larger than I had originally drawn them, I wanted to make sure I could include some detail on them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

To quote Freddy Prinze, "Looooking Gooood!" (Gah, I'm old!"


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


Another series of test assembly shots, this time including the front of the sensor pods.








The reason for doing the sensor pod domes in copper is to maintain the visual language of the original series. The sensor pods are supposed to serve a similar role to the navigational sensor/deflector assembly on the Enterprise, so I wanted the colors to be similar.

There are a few spots on the upper and lower sensor masts that need a little more attention, then I'll return to work on the primary hull. I need to catch a few rough spots along the rim, and then I'll finally attach the bridge/B/C deck to the primary hull.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of the visual language of the series, did you think about using little radar dishes instead of domes?


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I envision this as closer to a Phase II era modification (and on the other side of the dorsal there is a Phase II style docking port). But even with that, one of the things I was thinking about was the fact that the original Enterprise design didn't have the dish. Jefferies originally had all of the equipment for the sensor/deflector assembly enclosed in a nose cone on the front of the secondary hull. And it only took on it's current form when Roddenberry sent Jefferies back to the drawing board to enlarge the Enterprise in October of 1964, also asking for more interesting details on the design.

Jefferies most likely used real world aircraft as inspiration for what would have been under the nose cone when deciding how to rework that part of the design...








As envisioned by Jefferies the dish was supposed to move to add visual interest to the model. Because this never happened in TOS, and having equipment so exposed runs against Jefferies philosophy of having most elements serviceable from inside the ship, he redesigned the assembly for Phase II to be more of an enclosed unit again.

As for the domes on the Columbia, each have two small openings, one in the center and one off set. The domes actually rotate, so the off set opening isn't pointed in a fixed direction. They won't be glued in place at the end so their positions can be changed. But I wanted the opening to be sorta like those of the space shuttle Columbia in that as you get closer to the sensor pod they become visible.

Anyways, that was the thought process behind this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well okay then!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaw said:


>


So the Enterprise might have had a nipple on the front? Interesting.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Essentially, yeah.

There was a few variations between the original design concept Roddenberry approved and when Jefferies sat down to draft out the first version of the plans, but in the end he came back to about the same shape...










A bit more on the Columbia...

Here is a larger view of the model (still just set/taped together) with some of the design's inspirations included...


_Click to enlarge_​
And I finally got a chance to shoot the model in day light (I'd been shooting at night in very low light recently), so hopefully more details are visible in this set...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I so want to like this ship, but that pylon looking like it passes through the warp engine keeps throwing me off. I know structurally there could still be a big coil in there and the pylons could be mostly attached on the surface, but the visual still bugs me. 

Funny thing about aesthetics, sometimes it just takes a stupid idea stuck in your head to cause you to not like how something looks.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This may be the first single nacelle design I have ever really liked!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> This may be the first single nacelle design I have ever really liked!


Thanks a ton! :thumbsup:



MartyS said:


> I so want to like this ship, but that pylon looking like it passes through the warp engine keeps throwing me off. I know structurally there could still be a big coil in there and the pylons could be mostly attached on the surface, but the visual still bugs me.
> 
> Funny thing about aesthetics, sometimes it just takes a stupid idea stuck in your head to cause you to not like how something looks.


No worries... it isn't a requirement for everyone to like the design.

But yeah, it is supposed to _look_ like the dorsal is continuing on through the nacelle... and in actuality it is on this model (mainly to help support the model on it's mounting point). But on closer inspection, the sensor masts have a very different geometry from the dorsal because they aren't actually related in any way. And for the actual part, only a single piece of sheet plastic in the center of them is shared between the dorsal and lower sensor mast, everything else about them was sculpted separately.

So, your first impression is exactly the goal of the design (to look like it passes through the nacelle), just as much as the contrasting geometries of the elements was intended to show that that isn't what is actually happening. Even the trailing edges of the dorsal and lower mast were designed to not line up to help undercut that first impression.

Love it or hate it, the first impression of the dorsal continuing through the nacelle is absolutely deliberate, intentional and was the result of a lot of thought and effort. This design is for those who enjoy looking for subtleties beyond the obvious.

Besides, the person whose work inspired me to attempt this build and suggested adding the lower assembly seems to like it, which is good enough for me!




For those interested, here is a larger shot of the model from the rear...


_Click to enlarge_​
It shows more detail (and the model's rough edges), but hopefully shows the level of detail I'm attempting to reach. Sometimes it is hard for me to remember that this model started out like this...


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

You're an extremely talented model maker, Shaw. I admire your work! :thumbsup:

On the design: I like parts of it, but I think the upper pylon is a bit tall. I think it would look a bit better if it were just peeking above the bridge. That's just my opinion. It's still an awesome ship and one to be proud of. I also really like the more understated markings for the pylons.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is really cool! great job!


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Very cool :thumbsup: and that's coming from a guy who's not a fan of TOS ships


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Neat concept, Shaw!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton guys! I really appreciate that. 



Seashark said:


> I also really like the more understated markings for the pylons.


Yeah, I'm really glad *AdmiralBuck* suggested that. I think it was a great idea!


Okay, some progress on the model...

I've worked on a few additional elements of the model, the biggest being attaching the bridge/B/C deck structure to the primary hull. I've got to iron out a couple spots and then I'll start painting and assembling the model. I still need to make the lower sensor dome (which is on one of my Phase II molds) and finalize the decal graphics (I'm trying to decide if I want to just use the windows from one of my Phase II Enterprise decal sheets).

At any rate, here is a quick inventory shot of the parts and paints I have on hand for this build...


_Click to enlarge_​
Also I figured I'd share some additional closer views of the last series of test assembly shots with you guys. Hopefully it shows the level of detail I'm attempting to reach (even if it also shows some of the rough spots too). Anyways, here ya go...

_Click images to enlarge_










​
Thanks again guys!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool Mr. Shaw , too cool! 
Jim G.G.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!

I've started in on some of the painting, hope to have some more shots in a couple days.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Got a little painting done. Haven't started on the primary hull yet, but even without that I hope this gives the model a bit more depth...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know... like some others here I was a tad ambivalent about the fin on the underside of the nacelle but, for some reason, seeing this in paint now, I like it! 

Weird...


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

The painted stripes unify the whole thing. Simple, yet effective!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!

As a dress rehearsal of many of these elements for my 1/500 scale Enterprise, I'm actually quite happy with how they are coming together. Even if the individual elements look good as masters, the real test is if they play nicely with each other when brought together.

I got a little more done... a little more painting and I sanded/buffed the painted parts. Here is another round of baby pictures.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I got a little more done. Here are a few more (larger) shots of my progress...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

At some point you should take a selfie with this beauty Shaw.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The paint job on the pylons is now helping me like this model more. For some reason the leading edge "stripe" breaks the notion in my head that the pylon continues through the engine coils, doesn't make any sense really, but it works.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Has this been answered already? Do the sensors also act as deflectors too? I know it's not uncommon for "refit" era ships to lack visible deflector dishes (USS Reliant anyone?) but I always thought original series era ships should have them.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, the nav deflector functionality is built into the sensor pods. This is a post-TOS era modification, so the large assemblies of the past are shrinking. The Columbia could get away with a single sensor pod, but the modification is being funded by UESPA, so I don't think Starfleet is going to argue.

The last week hasn't given me much time to work on this, but I did make a little more progress...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I like this a lot! I love your in-universe rationale for the sensor/deflectors. 

Chuck


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Have I said how cool this is yet? Well... it's cool...


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton for the encouragement guys!


A bit more progress...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Those amber bussard domes... they remind me...of that 311 song...heard it again on the radio today.... 

_Brainstorm
Take me away from the norm
I got to tell you something
This phenomenon
I had to put it in a song
And it goes like
Whoa, amber is the color of your energy
Whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally_

I suppose it is a measure of how deeply into Trek I am that I would think of TOS style bussards whenever I hear these lyrics...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSwihOwFX0Q


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Great, now I can't get that song out of my head. :freak:


Started in on the decals today...


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Bit more progress...


_Click to enlarge_​
_Edit..._

Some more shots of today's progress...


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Boy you weren't kidding when you did a little more progress on it!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I've finished applying most of the decals. Once I've made sure that there isn't any silvering I'll apply a few coats of gloss and then a few coats of matte and she'll be done.

Here is how she looks right now...


_Click to enlarge_


_Click to enlarge_​
For a 100% scratch built model, I think she turned out pretty nice. I think she could have been better if I hadn't rushed, but she was fun to build!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredible! Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!


I thought I'd share a few shots of the Columbia with the Phase II Enterprise, as both are at 1/500 scale...


_Click to enlarge_​
The decal for the door on the Columbia's docking port is from the Phase II Enterprise decal sheet, and the nacelle dome was made with the extra resin mix from when I made the front end caps of the Enterprise.

I'll inspect the decals on the Columbia today and if they are all good I'll start in on the clear coats. After that, a few small details and I'll start taking beauty shots of her.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauties!!


----------



## fgf1012 (Aug 27, 2002)

Incredible!

What colors did you use for the weathering?


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!



fgf1012 said:


> What colors did you use for the weathering?


The rust ring and leading edge seams of the masts were done with brown. The impulse engine openings, dorsal grills, and parts of the nacelle were done with black. The overall weathering was done mostly in green with some red to break things up a bit.

This was essentially the same strategy I had used on the Phase II Enterprise, which was the first major test of those colors. My first real weathering test, the Republic, was mostly brown and black with small touches of green and red, but it was too subtle on some parts of the model to even register. The Phase II Enterprise had a better balance of looking cleaner from far away, but increasing in detail as you got closer (which was what I had been aiming for with the Republic).


I took two sets of test shots (at different times of day, which is why the colors are different), but I still have a few small details left to address. 
Here is the first set...

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 

_- Continued -_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

_- Continued -_​
And here is the second set...

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 ​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mag - I say, magnificent, sir!
Have you shown this over on TrekBBS?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

MAGNIFICENT IS THE WORD INDEED! 

So what time of day gives you the more bluish tones? Just wondering.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!



Trekkriffic said:


> So what time of day gives you the more bluish tones? Just wondering.


The second set was shot early afternoon, with no additional lighting other than what was coming in from outside.

The first set was shot near sunset (our windows face west) with some additional lights (which also pulls the colors further towards yellow/brown). Even after I adjusted the colors on them (taking known white to actual white in Photoshop), I still didn't get the bluish color.

I'd consider this to be the most accurate color to how it looks in person under white light...


_Click to enlarge_​
Where I do my painting also pulls quite a bit towards yellow/brown, so many times I'll bring parts back in and see that I missed spots using either Luftwaffe Light Blue or Light Ghost Gray (over a light gray primer).


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Wow, David. She came out great.
I love it!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks!

More baby pictures...

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 

_- Continued -_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

_- Continued -_

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 ​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just brilliant.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Incandescent! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Another work of art Mr. Shaw.:thumbsup:*
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton guys! I really appreciate the encouragement.


Another set of pictures... this time I took a few in front of a white background to see how it looked (I had set up the background for my wife's project). Even in low light it is easier to take shots against the white background... but I still like the black better ('cause it is more like space). I also included one _quick-n-dirty_ composite image, hopefully I'll have some time to do more soon.

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 
 

_- continued -_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

_- continued -_

_Click images to enlarge_
 
 
 ​
I also put together this collection of shots showing how I made the lower primary hull as an example of how I make larger parts...


_Click to enlarge_​
I figured this part was one of the better examples of the process I use.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful, and ingenious!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looks great from many angles--the hallmark of a good design. Congrats! Terrific looking ship.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton guys!



Well, I figured I'd send Columbia on a research mission while I'm busy working on other projects.


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool image!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, HOT image!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Well, you know what they say, _"if you can't take the heat..."_


_Click to enlarge_​
_"... engage warp to get away from the Sun!"_

 Or something like that.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Love this design and the images you have made with it have been awesome. You always impress, Shaw. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks a ton!


When I take pictures of my models, I take a ton of them. For every shot I show, there are often four of them at about the same angle that I passed on for one reason or another. That last composite shot was almost deleted because it was blurry... but then I realized that it was blurry in the right way for showing movement and it looked a lot like one of the stock images of the Enterprise...








... which was never one of the better shots of the Enterprise either.

Here is another _quick-n-dirty_ composite shot...


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Another _quick-n-dirty_ composite that is also a sorta comparison set up, rendezvous with the Enterprise...


_Click to enlarge_​


----------

